# trailer bunk question



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I forget where I saw it but I saw a pic. of a boat trailer w/ the bunks boards were running across, from a trailer wheel-to-wheel direction, instead of the usual parallel direction, again in reference to the wheels of the trailer.

So instead of the boat sliding up the length of the bunk...it slides across them when loading/unloading.

Anybody got any 1st hand experience in bunks this way?
Was just wondering if there is some benefit.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Is this a flat bottom boat if not I'm curious to see how it would work on a v bottom boat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Forum Runner


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

yes...I saw it on a flat bottom boat. I don't think it would work on a V bottom at all...boat would tilt to one side.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It still works better with the boards running the length It traps the boat between the ribs on the bottom. But....cover the boards with plastic runners....It loads easy, but mainly carpet holds salt ....Salt you can't wash off when cleaning the boat.



















then you need side bunks for a flat bottom boat. I tried to not have them, but current and other things make it necessary to have them.


----------

